# Видео руководства по Roland FR-8x от bykov.acco



## bykov.acco (14 Июл 2017)

Всем доброго времени суток!
На данном канале 



будут загружаться видео посвящённые той или иной проблеме, связанные с баяном/аккордеоном Roland.
Пишите, что кому не ясно. У кого какие-то может есть вопросы.
Я сразу-же постараюсь сделать видеоответ.


----------



## kep (18 Июл 2017)

Я думаю, было бы полезно разобраться с параметрами меха, особенно их взаимодействием: как MIN BEL влияет на CURVE TYPE и причем тут RESISTANCE.


----------



## bykov.acco (22 Июл 2017)

Спасибо за комментарий!
В скором времени загружу видео с подробным разбором всех параметров меха.
Ссылку скину в этой теме.


----------



## valentin001 (22 Июл 2017)

Roland Fx - 4 podsoedinil k instrumentu nakopitel USB, nazymaju REC, monitor vybrasyvaet NO USB, chto ja ne tak delaju. S Uvazeniem...


----------



## bykov.acco (29 Июл 2017)

valentin001 писал:


> Roland Fx - 4 podsoedinil k instrumentu nakopitel USB, nazymaju REC, monitor vybrasyvaet NO USB, chto ja ne tak delaju. S Uvazeniem...


Отформатируйте накопитель USB. Должно помочь.Удачи!


----------



## bykov.acco (29 Июл 2017)

kep/ писал:


> Я думаю, было бы полезно разобраться с параметрами меха, особенно их взаимодействием: как MIN BEL влияет на CURVE TYPE и причем тут RESISTANCE.


https://youtu.be/HwLbR6vsoec
По этой ссылке - видеоурок "Настройка меха на баяне/аккордеоне Roland FR-8"
Приятного просмотра!


----------



## kep (2 Авг 2017)

bykov.acco (29.07.2017, 08:32) писал:


> видеоурок "Настройка меха на баяне/аккордеоне Roland FR-8"


 Отлично, спасибо Вам большое! Можно смело рекомендовать всем начинающим Роландерам.

Я думаю, следующая актуальная тема - использование клавиатуры. Там есть две подтемы:

Использование velocity в сочетании с мехом для игры оркестровыми инструментами
Варианты использования клавиатурных зон (баян/оркестр/ударные) и сочетание баянного/оркестрового звука (нижняя/верхняя нота)


----------



## valentin001 (5 Авг 2017)

bykov.acco писал:


> valentin001 написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Roland Fx - 4 podsoedinil k instrumentu nakopitel USB, nazymaju REC, monitor vybrasyvaet NO USB, chto ja ne tak delaju. S Uvazeniem...


----------



## valentin001 (5 Авг 2017)

valentin001 писал:


> bykov.acco писал:
> 
> 
> valentin001 написал(а):
> ...


----------



## bykov.acco (7 Авг 2017)

kep писал:


> bykov.acco (29.07.2017, 08:32) писал:видеоурок "Настройка меха на баяне/аккордеоне Roland FR-8" Отлично, спасибо Вам большое! Можно смело рекомендовать всем начинающим Роландерам.
> 
> Я думаю, следующая актуальная тема - использование клавиатуры. Там есть две подтемы:
> <ul class="post_ul_list"><li>Использование velocity в сочетании с мехом для игры оркестровыми инструментами
> ...


Да, это очень актуальная тема, и я в скором времени постараюсь сделать видео по данному вопросу.


----------



## bykov.acco (16 Сен 2017)

Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья!
По этой ссылке общий обзор баяна Roland FR-8XB




Всем приятного просмотра!


----------



## bykov.acco (11 Июн 2018)

Коли у гото есть тот ли иной вопрос по баяну Roland FR-8, пишите... Постараюсь ответить!)


----------



## kep (14 Июн 2018)

bykov.acco писал:


> Коли у гото есть тот ли иной вопрос по баяну Roland FR-8, пишите... Постараюсь ответить!)


Собственно, вопросы по клавиатуре остались. Ну и было бы очень полезно сделать обзор по использованию MFX эффектов.


----------



## faker (4 Янв 2019)

bykov.acco писал:


> Коли у гото есть тот ли иной вопрос по баяну Roland FR-8, пишите... Постараюсь ответи


В чем отличия моделей 7х и 8х? существенные ли они, не могу найти? спасибо.


----------



## kep (5 Янв 2019)

faker писал:


> В чем отличия моделей 7х и 8х? существенные ли они, не могу найти? спасибо.


Ответ зависит от Вашего знания Roland. В двух словах: отличия очень существенные в программной модели и оркестровом звуке, менее - во внешнем виде и аккордеонном/органном звуке. 
Короткий ролик если Вы понимаете по-английски:


----------



## Анатолий (15 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте. Roland FR 8x. Как назначить выбранный тембр на подбородочный регистр?


----------



## kep (15 Мар 2019)

Анатолий написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Roland FR 8x. Как назначить выбранный тембр на подбородочный регистр?


Меню 13.4, пункт "Register 1-14"
Стр. 90 в руководстве пользователя.


----------

